# Frontosa pics



## LakaDazed (Dec 21, 2003)

...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

very nice setup









can you get a better pic of the d. comp?

what's the pecking order of the tank?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

noice









I think im gonna setup a frontosa tank once I move


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

What are you feeding that front? Need to get some ideas for when mine get that big.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow nice tank. I am starting to like these fish more and more.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice looking front. sweet setup. i see you have different lake fish in there SWEET..


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

omg sweet tank


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam nice tank and fish


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Wow nice tank. I am starting to like these fish more and more.
> [snapback]879931[/snapback]​


Frontosa. Best. Fish. Ever.

Nothing like seeing a colony of Fronts swimming in a big tank.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Badass looking fish


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

JD_MAN said:


> What are you feeding that front? Need to get some ideas for when mine get that big.
> [snapback]879930[/snapback]​


I got six adult fronts, 2 male four females, I feed them pellets from Kensfish.com, and some frozen shrimp as a treat. Waiting for them to spawn, they are in a 125.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

http://www.kensfish.com

his floating cichlid pellets are the way to go, cheaper and better than anything else I know of on the market


----------



## LakaDazed (Dec 21, 2003)

its a 110 gal. there's 1.2 seven bar frontosa... if i ever stumble upon some more bigger ones for the right price i'd love to get em. 
Pecking order: the big male pretty much rules the tank, then the compressicep, theres also a & polystigma thats a little bit bigger than the frontosa who chases the calvus... everyone else is pretty much low key. 
i feed them a blend of cichlid pellets, tetramin flakes and granules and brine shrimp flakes. mealworms are pretty regular.. probably once every one or two weeks, and rosies as a treat for em.
heres the pic of the d. comp.... he's for sale in the classifieds


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I love the colors on those fish.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

great looking comp, their speed is amazing. I have a female in a 200g with a bunch of other cichlids, she is always the first to stuff her face with food. And the first to nab the occasional feederfish treats. And by far the hardest fish to catch in the entire tank.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Great looking fish.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

ChosenOne22 said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > Wow nice tank. I am starting to like these fish more and more.
> ...


Ya im starting to apreciate this fish allot more now. I might have to venture into this realm some day.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

verry nice setup and beautiful fish


----------



## LakaDazed (Dec 21, 2003)

thanks for the compliments....


----------

